# Coleman Powermate 5000 PM0525312.17 generator. Starts then dies.



## LilChic (Apr 16, 2020)

*Coleman Powermate 5000 PM0525312.17 generator. Starts then dies*. Anyone know what could be causing this to happen? I've cleaned carburetor and checked spark plug. Still dies. Help please.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so how far have you gone in to the carb?
there is an idle jet that needs cleaned as well as the high speed or main jet..

also did you check the fuel flow from the gas tank??
disconnect the fuel hose from the carb and see if gasoline is flowing to the carb.
if not check the tank filter.
also check the fuel bowl for water in the bowl..
you could have water in the bottom of the fuel tank..
if so drain all the fuel out of the tank and clean it real good.
blow it out with an air compressor long blow tip.
same on the fuel lines clean them as well
fresh fuel and see if it works!


----------



## LilChic (Apr 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> so how far have you gone in to the carb?
> there is an idle jet that needs cleaned as well as the high speed or main jet..
> 
> also did you check the fuel flow from the gas tank??
> ...


It blew oil out vent hose despite having correct amount of oil in it. 
I've done all of that and still dies.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

If it's blowing oil, take off the valve cover and check the valve operation.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how many hours do you think are on the generator??? if over 1000 hours go right to set the valves.

on the side of the block where the crank case vent tube connect to the case there should be a bolt on piece remove that there is a valve in there for the crankcase air breather clean that and make sure it is working only one out of the crank case direction.

next set the engine valve gap by the manual for the unit,
10 hp Tecumseh should be .004 intake and .008 exhaust in inches

next is check the compression,

oh yea what does the spark plug gap color look like?
is it mostly oil? like fouled with oil? or heavy black carbon?
if so it is engine tear down time
pull the head off first and see if the head is coked up.
if it is next is clean the piston and grooves and rings,
check the cylinder for bad marks,


----------



## LilChic (Apr 16, 2020)

tabora said:


> If it's blowing oil, take off the valve cover and check the valve operation.


Ok thank you. I will check in the morning.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

also see this page for engine data





TECUMSEH_ENGINE


TECUMSEH ENGINE PAGE



www.poustusa.com




tecumseh_engine_page


----------



## larryalehman13 (Apr 16, 2020)

Coleman Powermate PM0525312 Maxa 5000 ER Generator, Premium Series, Raw Power, 6250 Maximum Watts, 5000 Running Watts, Control Panel, Tecumseh 10hp Engine, 25.63" x 21.13" x 26", 150 lbs, UPC 0-10163-52531-9, 49 State Compliant however Not endorsed available to be purchased in California; Voltage 120/240, Frequency 60 Hertz, Fuel Tank 5 Gallons, Run Time @ half Load 6 Hours, Portability Kit Included, Spark Arrestor PA0659342, Low Oil Alert check now for more information. 









*Highlights: *

Control board with four 120 volt outlets, one 120/240 volt twistlock outlet 
Cast iron sleeve on motor gives additional assurance 
Protected CordKeeper keeps rope connected to outlet 
Comes total with haggle pack 

*Specification:*
Model No. PM0525312.17 
Max Watts 6250 
Run Watts 5000 
Voltage 120/240 

Recurrence 60 Hertz 

Motor 10-Hp Tecumseh 

Fuel Tank 5 Gallons 

Run Time @ half Load 6 Hours 

Compactness Kit Included 

Sparkle Arrestor PA0659342 

Low Oil Alert 

Weight 147 Lbs.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you forgot to say they are LOUD!! lol!
I am spoiled with the honda Eu series of generators..
67db max..
and quieter yet if you have a gen shed!!


----------



## Mshawn (Apr 21, 2020)

LilChic said:


> *Coleman Powermate 5000 PM0525312.17 generator. Starts then dies*. Anyone know what could be causing this to happen? I've cleaned carburetor and checked spark plug. Still dies. Help please.


Hey did you get this generator fixed?


----------

